# LFTS 11-15-17 BOOM!!



## junkman

Finished breakfast and getting ready to head out to the woods in Oscoda County.Good luck everybody and have a safe day.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237

On the road to ogemaw county with Dad and brother. Will be sitting in a pop up to stay dry.


----------



## ryanp0000

Happy opening day good luck everyone be safe..getting ready to head out in Genesee county


----------



## Nitro225Optimax

Bah humbug


----------



## Fur n Fins 1982

Just pulled into my spot northern sanilac county radar looks good for a while fingers crossed shoot straight and stay safe fellas


----------



## dewy6068

Yep, down pouring here in Arenac County! Good thing I’ll be in a nice dry box blind today! Might need a boat to get to my blind but once I’m there I’ll stay dry. Shots today will definitely be focused on dropping a deer in their tracks! Good luck and be safe!


----------



## old graybeard

Just got on stand. I like to get in early and catch a little nap. Stay dry and shoot straight. I'll probably see my one antler friend.


----------



## JJLew311

All settled in GT county. Haven't hunted out of an enclosed blind in years. Cozy. I kinda dig it.


----------



## Jimbos

Spooked two on the way in, they stood there eyes glowing and finally took off.


----------



## y2ba

All settled in an Alcona county swamp...raining hard but pretty calm. Good luck everyone!


----------



## oldrank

Good luck everyone !!!


----------



## Bomba

Settled in Saginaw county. Good luck and be safe everyone.


----------



## fishonjr

Rain is coming down pretty hard between Mio and Lewiston. Even with my ear buds in jamming to some Five Finger Death Punch, I can still hear the crap hitting the tent. It’s gonna be a long day I feel....


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## kotz21

Good luck, be safe! Checking in from Lenawee county.


----------



## LabtechLewis

All set up in my climber on private land in Liv Co out by the Ingham Co line, across the street from some posted QDM property. Last year in the same spot, when the sun rose there was a hunter on the next property over within 100 yds. We both saw the same little buck in range right on the line. Hoping no repeat! Small properties huh? Good luck all!


----------



## schopie4

dinoday said:


> Just got to Livingston parking lot, spitting rain, the 9 mph predicted wind is blowing about 20+ and I almost hit a deer right before I pulled in..hopefully the only miss today, but I was glad to kiss that one lol!
> Good luck!


I’m surprised you were able to stalk close enough to kiss it! Good luck out there today, I’ll be hunting through this site today


----------



## Jimbo 09

Out in Livingston. Hoping to break in the bushmaster. Heard first shot at 6:24. Pitch black still


----------



## uofmball1

Good luck to all shoot straight and stay dry


----------



## cast and tug

All settled in Macomb, so far dry here. Good luck all and be safe!!


----------



## TheLionsFan

Good luck guys. Sat down at 6:15, Saginaw county. Great morning to be in a blind.


----------



## Craves

Passed on a little guy 10 minutes ago. Saw some chasing going on also.


----------



## FREEPOP

Pro tip #534:.
When gun hunting, it's never a bad idea to be close to the outhouse


----------



## bowhunter426

Out in Ottawa county on doe patrol. No rain since 6:30 and no shots heard yet


----------



## whiteoakacorn

. Nothing better than an opener with you best hunting buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jacobf

Jacobf said:


> One doe after 5 shots. Late start i guess. Usually the neighbors are 20 shots deep by now.


There they go. 15 shots since i posted.


----------



## d_rek

Windy and quiet in Huron county. Only a handful of shots heard so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennybks

sdgdh1 said:


> Do helicopters overhead searching for an active shooter in the woods your hunting in scare away the deer?


Yeah that doesn't concern me, but I did wonder if he might be hiding out in my shack. I packed the .357 along with the shotgun this morning. 

Same two sparky and sparkly came in at first light. Waiting on something bigger or hopefully, antlers.

Good luck guys, be safe!


----------



## hemry1982

Nothing here in Monroe not even a shot


----------



## Gone_Hunting

Sister just got her first buck!!! Atleast a six point ...pics later


----------



## hemry1982

Breakfast









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Just missed the biggest of my life. Ran to dunhams last night picked a new gun, got it boresighted.

Got out all settled in, giant walks out 75 yards woulda been my best. The "shoulder shot drop" thread motivated me to try it with all the folks "dropping dear dead in their tracks especially with it raining sounded great.
Line him up, high shoulder, boom.. deer bounds off, go look for blood, no blood or hair. I don't know what the guys idea of boresighted is but it dang sure is different than mine.

Headed to dunhams now and gonna wait till 8 for the doors to open and demand to speak to the manager, as his employee cost me a wall hanger.

#heartbroken


----------



## Jimbos

Just had a big bodied spike come through I could of shot it 10 times over, I had to quadruple take to make sure it was only a spike.


----------



## jamie2003rkc

On the edge of a small swamp in Gladwin county raining hard no movement yet heard maybe 5 or 6 shots so far good luck everyone be safe


----------



## Botiz

17 shots so far in Calhoun. Just passed a forkie.


----------



## wdf73

DEDGOOSE said:


> Just missed the biggest of my life. Ran to dunhams last night picked a new gun, got it boresighted.
> 
> Got out all settled in, giant walks out 75 yards woulda been my best. The "shoulder shot drop" thread motivated me to try it with all the folks "dropping dear dead in their tracks especially with it raining sounded great.
> Line him up, high shoulder, boom.. deer bounds off, go look for blood, no blood or hair. I don't know what the guys idea of boresighted is but it dang sure is different than mine.
> 
> Headed to dunhams now and gonna wait till 8 for the doors to open and demand to speak to the manager, as his employee cost me a wall hanger.
> 
> #heartbroken


I would fer sure talk to that rascal. No excuse fer that sorta thing. My uncle Clem had thet happen to him. Luckily he had a semmy ottomatik an on the tenth shot he hit it in the legs an slowed it down enuf that uncle willy could run it down with his ol truck


----------



## ryanp0000

2 small does 13 shots heard so far


----------



## Bigs43

DEDGOOSE said:


> Just missed the biggest of my life. Ran to dunhams last night picked a new gun, got it boresighted.
> 
> Got out all settled in, giant walks out 75 yards woulda been my best. The "shoulder shot drop" thread motivated me to try it with all the folks "dropping dear dead in their tracks especially with it raining sounded great.
> Line him up, high shoulder, boom.. deer bounds off, go look for blood, no blood or hair. I don't know what the guys idea of boresighted is but it dang sure is different than mine.
> 
> Headed to dunhams now and gonna wait till 8 for the doors to open and demand to speak to the manager, as his employee cost me a wall hanger.
> 
> #heartbroken


Wow. I hope your not serious.


----------



## Scottygvsu

Not much shooting in my neck of the woods. Nephew is ready to drop the hammer


----------



## CHASINEYES

Pretty quiet for an opener.


----------



## Fisherman6

Rain rain rain here in Benzie. In the pop up, one lone doe so far. Only about 5 shots so far, all way off in the distance.


----------



## srconnell22

DEDGOOSE said:


> Brother you are very special person. Amazing. You hunting our mutual friends lease? I bet he's beside himself
> 
> Easton is gonna be hell on critters. If you're they're give congratulations from sal and I. Y'all going to buck pole


Northeast of Sal’s family’s lease. 

I don’t think you could keep this kid away from the buck pole today if you had to! Lol


----------



## DEDGOOSE

srconnell22 said:


> Northeast of Sal’s family’s lease.
> 
> I don’t think you could keep this kid away from the buck pole today if you had to! Lol


Lil sob shot my deer then lol


----------



## hk_sl8

srconnell22 said:


> Passed this buck up not long after sunrise hoping little man would get a crack at him. Easton had named him daylight because of the daytime trail cam pics of him. About 20 minutes later Easton dropped the hammer on daylight!!
> 
> View attachment 280973
> 
> View attachment 280975


Way to go Easton!!

Now let's see you drag him out!


----------



## CHASINEYES

My son Travis still has to do some growing. Lol


----------



## schopie4

wdf73 said:


> Can't figger out what I'm doin wrong. I got my blind set up ten feet from a good scrape but nothing has come to check it yet.
> Any idees?


Try taking a dump in the middle of it. When you finish, slowly rotate your blind so you are downwind of the scrape. It drives them nuts!


----------



## bigal06

Craves said:


> I don't have the words right now...I'm a mess.
> Thanks to my Dad for giving me the opportunity to do this.


Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## fanrwing

Best way to hunt a scrape is to pee down your leg and lay down in the scrape and cover yourself with leaves. If done right you don’t need a gun, deer die of lafter.

At least that’s what my uncle told me when I was about 5


----------



## hk_sl8

Craves said:


> I don't have the words right now...I'm a mess.
> Thanks to my Dad for giving me the opportunity to do this.


Congrats, Craves! Know how you feel.


----------



## wdf73

schopie4 said:


> Try taking a dump in the middle of it. When you finish, slowly rotate your blind so you are downwind of the scrape. It drives them nuts!


Think I got it figgered out. Outdoor Life says to set up over a scrape an here I'm ten feet away. Gonna hafta move the blind so it's over top of the scrape


----------



## srconnell22

DEDGOOSE said:


> Lil sob shot my deer then lol


Haha - don’t think so. This one has been pretty steady here. Didn’t have any reason to leave. 

Easton just talked his dad into heading into the buck pole to try to get first buck on the pole! Lol


----------



## aph

Rain so loud sitting under tin roof in Isabella county... just hen turkeys thus far


----------



## hk_sl8

Time to pour a coffee and be totally unprepared for a shot. That'll bring one in.


----------



## marcus619

Craves said:


> I don't have the words right now...I'm a mess.
> Thanks to my Dad for giving me the opportunity to do this.


Way to get it done. Congrats!!


----------



## Jimbo 09

6 bb/fawns and one small buck. Hopefully they getup and move before the rain comes in


----------



## Flight of the arrow

I'm tagged out but didn't want to miss opening day even though I'm not a huge gun hunter, I volunteered my lucky service to one of the other guys on the farm because beeing tagged out you know I will see a big one, had one smart hunter take me up on it, even offered up my CVA 44 mag, at 7:58 my luck kicked in, almost got away from us but he made a really tough shot and put down in his tracks ! Nice job Jason 
Flight


----------



## Chevyguy28




----------



## hk_sl8

aph said:


> Rain so loud sitting under tin roof in Isabella county... just hen turkeys thus far


Got any conifer branches with needles nearby to lay on the roof? Used to quiet mine down that way.


----------



## 65650

I think i just tagged out, good shot, but I don’t count my chickens before they hatch.


----------



## sparky18181

Craves said:


> I don't have the words right now...I'm a mess.
> Thanks to my Dad for giving me the opportunity to do this.


That’s what being a father is all about. To help our children enjoy things and bring joy to our hearts seeing it


----------



## Scottygvsu

My main man has been up since 3 too excited to sleep. Excitement apparently has worn off








Kid snores like a bulldozer


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Oh one more thing, Old Gray Beard you got a buddy stand Im on my way !?!
Flight


----------



## Jacobf

Scottygvsu said:


> My main man has been up since 3 too excited to sleep. Excitement apparently has worn off
> View attachment 280984
> 
> Kid snores like a bulldozer


A big buck is going to come in to inspect the snoring.


----------



## Skibum




----------



## Skibum

srconnell22 said:


> Passed this buck up not long after sunrise hoping little man would get a crack at him. Easton had named him daylight because of the daytime trail cam pics of him. About 20 minutes later Easton dropped the hammer on daylight!!
> 
> View attachment 280973
> 
> View attachment 280975


Awesome!


----------



## caj33

srconnell22 said:


> Passed this buck up not long after sunrise hoping little man would get a crack at him. Easton had named him daylight because of the daytime trail cam pics of him. About 20 minutes later Easton dropped the hammer on daylight!!
> 
> View attachment 280973
> 
> View attachment 280975


Awesome buck!! Congrats to both of you!! Memories made right there!!


----------



## Scottygvsu

Jacobf said:


> A big buck is going to come in to inspect the snoring.


Hope so and the report from my rifle will wake his little butt up in a hurry


----------



## Stick Slingur

Just had a doe cross directly in front of me. Sure hope no big buck is following. LFTWindshield Leelanau co


----------



## d_rek

First deer of the day. Spike and a forkie feeding at 20 yards.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madtraper

Quit raining about 7:45 deer started coming from everywhere shot a 8 at 8:05 still was seeing deer started raining at 8:30 haven’t seen one since


----------



## JasonSlayer

Craves said:


> I don't have the words right now...I'm a mess.
> Thanks to my Dad for giving me the opportunity to do this.


Congratulations Kevin.


----------



## gunfun13




----------



## J D

Craves said:


> I don't have the words right now...I'm a mess.
> Thanks to my Dad for giving me the opportunity to do this.


Congrats Kevin awesome 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## caj33

Craves said:


> I don't have the words right now...I'm a mess.
> Thanks to my Dad for giving me the opportunity to do this.


Congrats on a nice buck!!


----------



## BucksandDucks

I've heard 85 shots so far and only seen a 4 point


----------



## Esquire

Great job Easton and all other successful buck hunters. 2 small bucks and 3 does here so far. The big boys must be sleeping in this morning.


----------



## d_rek

6 Toms just strolled by











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G5monotech

Chevyguy28 said:


>


Nice!!!! Like those Heavy 8’s


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## caj33

Flight of the arrow said:


> View attachment 280982
> I'm tagged out but didn't want to miss opening day even though I'm not a huge gun hunter, I volunteered my lucky service to one of the other guys on the farm because beeing tagged out you know I will see a big one, had one smart hunter take me up on it, even offered up my CVA 44 mag, at 7:58 my luck kicked in, almost got away from us but he made a really tough shot and put down in his tracks ! Nice job Jason
> Flight


You are a good man, great buck!! Congrats to him!!


----------



## Gone_Hunting

Her first buck 2nd deer


----------



## G5monotech

Am I the only one who had a 3 second freak out moment when I noticed my release was not on my wrist? Oh sh!!.... wait I have a gun


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wdf73

Whew think I got one! About 930 I looks out of my blind an sees the grass movin about 75 yards in front of me. Grabbed the trusty semmy otto 10 gauge loaded wit that there triple ot buckshot an let er fly. Emtied out the magazine an reloaded an emtied her agin fer good mesure. The grass totully quit movin so I'm purty sure I got im. I'm shakin so bad I kin hardly type! My brothers Billy an cletus is coming over when they git dun watchin nascar to hep drag it out


----------



## deernutz

First time in a blind on stateland. Boy am I glad I set it up. Raining pretty hard in Barry Co


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skibum




----------



## bucksrus

wdf73 said:


> Whew think I got one! About 930 I looks out of my blind an sees the grass movin about 75 yards in front of me. Grabbed the trusty semmy otto 10 gauge loaded wit that there triple ot buckshot an let er fly. Emtied out the magazine an reloaded an emtied her agin fer good mesure. The grass totully quit movin so I'm purty sure I got im. I'm shakin so bad I kin hardly type! My brothers Billy an cletus is coming over when they git dun watchin nascar to hep drag it out


Now keep an eye on your bobber....


----------



## TCpat&trout

In a pop up on State Land GT county. 4 does through at 820 and nothing since. Shooting all but stopped by 900.


----------



## Sparky23

Well deerless for me and my pops. And 2 buddys across the street. We average 12-15 deer a sit. Saw a shooter last night. Nothing but rain drops this mor ing. Maybe 15 20 shots. Sw barry county


----------



## Hookslinger

In stand Jackson co. Bow in hand. Man does this wind suck.


----------



## antlerfreak

19 deer total two 4pts 6pts rest does n fawns not many shots. Nothing since 8:30. Congrats to those who got a deer


----------



## Dertyone22

Scout 2 said:


> You need to set up right over the top that way when they look in the widow you got em


Maybe that’s what I’m doing wrong? Need to make a scrape. I’m set up 25 yards downwind of a deer crossing sign and so far none have used it!!


----------



## TheLionsFan

Just had 2 toms walk by. Strange, one had a small beard yet probably 1+ spurs. So he’s at least a 2.5 year old bird


----------



## dinoday

Not so much as a squirrel so far 
Haven't heard a shot in at least as hour. 
I can see at least 2 new rubs by me. I'm sitting all day if I can take it.


----------



## spartansfan

Not much going on in benzie co. No deer seen between 3 of us. About 15 shots. None since 9. Raining hard


----------



## iceassasin

Checking in from Hillsdale. 8 does, 2 small bucks. Heard very few shots. Probably the least in recent memory.


----------



## JJLew311

chuckinduck said:


> View attachment 280991
> 
> Deer hunting is important. Dead ***** is importanter. Hero pics to follow.


Where are the pics you promised??


----------



## crossneyes

dinoday said:


> Not so much as a squirrel so far
> Haven't heard a shot in at least as hour.
> I can see at least 2 new rubs by me. I'm sitting all day if I can take it.


Don' know your stand situation, but I just looked at radar and it ain't pretty 
Was gonna sit all day as well but ain't seen squat and don' texpect that to improve looking at radar. Good luck


----------



## bowhunter426

calling it a morning at 11. Pouring here and nothing moving. Try again this afternoon


----------



## tubejig

No deer sightings as of yet. Sanilac county


----------



## roo

sniper said:


> Just started raining in Hillsdale...3 does and one 2.5 broke up 7 pt...Quietest shooting opening morning I ever heard here...


Same here just northwest of jonesville. Kind of nice actually. Normally a war zone out here but only 40 or so shots other than some guy shooting his pistol.


----------



## Wiretime

Done before the rain, not huge but good for this pressured farm


----------



## jrv

I had enough rain here in Manistee. I’ll try my luck for a doe another day. The eggs were calling my name!


----------



## d_rek

4pt chasing a doe hard. She left and he looks like a guy who got dumped by his date before prom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBDaddy

Rain chased me down in my climber at Lake Hudson. Frustrated going in, every spot I'd checked out earlier had someone in it. When I finally got set up, 5 people walked in right across me in near daylight. Didn't see a thing, and someone let off 5 shots in a row not far away.
Maybe I'll brave the weekend weather, especially if I can find a pop-up before then.
Talked to a couple good guys though, and the C.O. cruising the parking lot liked my lever gun.
Good luck to everyone working it all day.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Waif

Back to the house with my limit ...of rain.
Couple dozen shots around up till about 11: 00. Heavy rain covered up more shots probably.
Wheelchair too high a seat for pop up blind windows , ooops. 3 gallon bucket for table saved the morning.

Plastic fork bad for heating vienna sausages over heater. Blind smelled good like fresh jerky though from the drippings from the first (and only) heated one.
Sharp cheddar cheese ,saltines,coffee.

Oh , no deer sighted. Rabbits,voles ,tweety birds and jays , even in the heavy downpours.


----------



## brushbuster

farmlegend said:


> Can’t remember a gun opener I’ve enjoyed as much as this one. Didn’t hunt. Killed a doe and a buck yesterday. Now, I’ve got perfect conditions to slip on the rain gear, fire up the 4-wheeler, and go swap out 11 trail cam cards that haven’t been checked since 10/24.
> 
> View attachment 281018


Great buck Dan! Congrats on a hawg!


----------



## Fishmaster 196

Still dry here in eastern Sanilac Co. Not a lot of shooting this morning. All I’ve seen is a 4 point, a couple of does and some turkeys. Here till dark. I have to work tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA

Rain has passed now here in Van Buren! Now let's get the deer on their feet, only saw a Michigan 11 point this morning. He got a pass.


----------



## Jacobf

Tried the video feature on my trail cam. Just checked it out and its one fifteen minute horror movie with only two bright glowing eyes staring back at me.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA

Other than my knees a bit, my treebrella kept me dry. Very glad I put it up!!


----------



## Spartan Surplus

Rains letting up here in Barry County, just about past us.


----------



## JPWARD

Luv2hunteup said:


> Nice 3-1/2 year old 8 pt. I had to wait t
> For the doe to leave to check him out


Nice yooper buck luv! Cold and rainy in tip of the mitt but more shots around us than ever.


----------



## RMH

Three does drinking out of the water hole just as the rain arrived at 12:55.


----------



## Zkovach1175

My 450 is bored. Rainy good here in Livingston CO. Zero deer here so far. Some gun shots this morning but nothing close to me.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

What a sloppy mess outside. I️ just got my deer back to camp. I️ have to gut it next to the barn so it don’t feed the wolves. I’ll post the live and dressed weight.


----------



## Namrock

Anybody else not pack enough coffee?


----------



## RMH

Luv2hunteup said:


> What a sloppy mess outside. I️ just got my deer back to camp. I️ have to gut it next to the barn so it don’t feed the wolves. I’ll post the live and dressed weight.


That sounds to much like work, I been just letting them pass by.

BTW, I went with the PBJ today.


----------



## Waif

Namrock said:


> Anybody else not pack enough coffee?


That' s my cue to go home for a refill and let the dogs out for a while.


----------



## buktruk

Nothing tagged this morning. My wife did have a wide 8 chase a doe by her but had trouble locating him in the scope when he stopped for a second, no shot. Loving the new camp though. My daughter who doesn't hunt had these waiting when we returned!


----------



## toppm

I've seen 4 single deer all day. The last 2 have looked at me like I was doing jumping jacks in front of the blind.


----------



## deernutz

Rain has stopped for the time being in Barry Co. The pack is getting lighter










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schopie4

toppm said:


> I've seen 4 single deer all day. The last 2 have looked at me like I was doing jumping jacks in front of the blind.


I have found that jumping rope works much better


----------



## Zkovach1175

My too little ones joined me tonight, we saw a doe and a BB


----------



## GATORGETTER

Seen 5 this morning and 8 tonight. Took a break from the rain for lunch, big mistake. Bumped a dandy buck on my way back in tonight. 















Of course the young bucks always present themselves and wander right by.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

I guess we saw a 6 and 8 with a handful of does according to gf. I turned on heat and slept til dark. Now I'm wound


----------



## jiggin is livin

Boardman Brookies said:


> Im just over in Alcona and the radar doesn’t look good for the area.


I'm just over the oscoda county line from Alcona county, not very far north from Ogemaw. I did get a doe this morning on my walk out. Waited until the rain let up a bit before I headed out and walked within 50yds of her. She scared the **** out of me. She wouldn't move so I figured I might as well take her as I didn't have a great feeling with the weather the way it was. She never got up, but once I got closer I found she had a bum front shoulder. Must have had a run in with a vehicle. I'm glad I took her now, better than getting eaten alive. Never did see anything else, sat til 11 then had to leave for work. I'll be back at it Friday morning for the rest of the weekend. Slowest opening morning we've ever had, but it was only dad and I. The women won't be up til Friday.


----------



## Wiretime

brownitsdown84 said:


> Buddy sat at my place this morning and I put him in probably the worst stand we had because of what we had open. He shot a buck, a doe and a coyote this morning. I’ll be in that stand Saturday!
> View attachment 281092


Nice "Hat Trick"


----------



## old graybeard

Passed a sparky right at the end of shooting hours.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

jiggin is livin said:


> I'm just over the oscoda county line from Alcona county, not very far north from Ogemaw. I did get a doe this morning on my walk out. Waited until the rain let up a bit before I headed out and walked within 50yds of her. She scared the **** out of me. She wouldn't move so I figured I might as well take her as I didn't have a great feeling with the weather the way it was. She never got up, but once I got closer I found she had a bum front shoulder. Must have had a run in with a vehicle. I'm glad I took her now, better than getting eaten alive. Never did see anything else, sat til 11 then had to leave for work. I'll be back at it Friday morning for the rest of the weekend. Slowest opening morning we've ever had, but it was only dad and I. The women won't be up til Friday.


Maltby Hill area?


----------



## dinoday

d_rek said:


> Couldn’t stomach even a half hour more of the wind and rain in Huron County. Ended up coming in early. Had even talked myself out for shooting one unless it was a monster... oof


Same for me in Livingston. It started raining again around 4:45, the wind never stopped and by 5:10 I was headed in.
I heard maybe 6 shots between 2:30 and 6 when I was packing the truck. 
It's supposed to rain tomorrow morning too, so I'm going to work.


----------



## spartansfan

I didn't see a deer all day, but my dad put down a dandy at last light in the swamp. Nw12 benzie county buck. 4 out of the last 5 years this stand has produced a 9 pt or better on opening day. The drag out hasn't got any easier. I was happy to put in the hard work for him! It's been a while since he shot a nice one.


----------



## Aaronjeep2

backstrap bill said:


> What a day.. get up to motel last night in manistee,go and check in , come out and truck don’t start. Corroded wire going to the starter. Miss opening morning , crawl under truck,hold broken wire to connector while partner turns ignition starts up, drive to local auto shop for repairs during the afternoon. First time I’ve been up on opening day and yet missed.Guess it’s better it happened here than in the woods.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Sounds like you have my luck opening day of duck season my brakes gave out a mile from my honey hole. Vice grips got me in the water then the long back road to auto parts store. Boat in water and the battery is dead brand new battery bought the day before opener I have crappy luck.


----------



## J D

aph said:


> JD... see much in western Isabella?... I'm skunked


Think we saw 17 total on the 80 only a spike that the daughter passed
Weather sucked today 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty03

Shot a nice one tonight 120 yards away with the 450 mule kicked ran 30 yards fell for up ran another 90 into a huge thicket. Gave him an hour blood everywhere get to the thicket find piece of liver or lung backed out hopefully he didn't go to much farther. Any thoughts?


----------



## tubejig

Wait till morning and go get your buck


----------



## protectionisamust

Tagged out for the year on #3!! I had 6 does come in at 5pm followed by a 6 point. I Zero d in on the biggest doe (out of buck tags) and let my muzzleloader bark

Thompson center triumph 
.50 cal
100 grains
300 grain Barnes expander

Devastating! 60 yard shot and she piled up as she hit the woodline! No tracking required. 

122lbs dressed. Next to my bow 14 bow buck







:coolgleam


----------



## buktruk

Had a great hunt tonight. I was out with my 2 youngest. My 11 year old was behind the gun in search of his first buck. After getting skunked this morning I was pretty happy when a doe and a tiny fawn came out. He practiced aiming in on her and simulating a shot for quite some time. I never laughed at a deer so hard as I did that fawn. She was dancing her ass off. Hopping sideways, backwards, head bobbing having her own dance party for about 15 minutes, clearly oblivious that it is opening day in Michigan. About a half hour after they left a lone doe came down the brassica trail. We watched her for a while. Then with 10 minutes of light left I see a buck body coming down the trail. He turned his head and I confirmed that it was a spike. Nate got the gun on him and waited for a good shot. He said he saw the antlers, knew it wasn't a spike and was ready to go. The buck slowly worked towards us only giving him a head on shot. Occasionally stepping into the brush on the side of the trail then quickly coming back out. He kept coming, eventually angled to our left behind a tree where he finally turned broadside unfortunately the tree blocked Nates shot. He head to the east. I slowly lowered the hammer of the encore and told him good job not making a poor shot. 2 minutes later Nate says dad I see his head. Apparently the buck turned around and was now crossing the brassica trail from east to west on a deer travel corridor I had made earlier this year. He got the hammer back as the deer was crossing our opening. I let out a mouth bleet. The buck stopped. Bang, mule kick. I ask where he had the crosshairs as he shot and he said right behind the shoulder. Asked if he squeezed the trigger he says yep but I think I had my eye a little close to the scope lol. He got a little goose egg but didn't care. Five minutes later as he was telling his little brother (who was with us in the blind) what happened he was still shaking! The encore in 357max with a Cutting Edge Balistics bullet did its job taking out lung and the top of the heart. His 3rd deer and first buck only ran about 30 yards. He's one happy kid and showed great restraint not taking a head on shot.


----------



## buktruk

Nates 5 point. First buck.


----------



## caj33

buktruk said:


> Nates 5 point. First buck.


Way to go Nate!! Congrats!!


----------



## gmiljevich

Never heard a shot in gogebic county today, however I️ am in the middle of nowhere. Also never saw a deer until 3ish then they were all over, passed on a spike, 2 forks, and a 7ptr. Sure glad i built a couple tower blinds, they sure are nice on days like today. Here is that 7ptr dogging a doe and a sparky that better not leave my property or he is hamburger.


----------



## old graybeard

buktruk said:


> Nates 5 point. First buck.


Awesome! Congrats to Nate


----------



## Namrock

Congratulations to all the die hard souls that put meat on the table in this awful mess of a gun opener you deserve a big ol high five & a Hell Yeah! :woohoo1:
That's back to back all dayers 1 bow & 1 gun for me. Ain't no way I'm sitting all day tomorrow. 
(Unless it feels right)


----------



## old graybeard

protectionisamust said:


> Tagged out for the year on #3!! I had 6 does come in at 5pm followed by a 6 point. I Zero d in on the biggest doe (out of buck tags) and let my muzzleloader bark
> 
> Thompson center triumph
> .50 cal
> 100 grains
> 300 grain Barnes expander
> 
> Devastating! 60 yard shot and she piled up as she hit the woodline! No tracking required.
> 
> 122lbs dressed. Next to my bow 14 bow buck
> View attachment 281109
> :coolgleam


Awesome season for you. Congrats!


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Well, think this may be my biggest. Shot him on the walk to my stand with my new Thompson center FX muzzleloader as he was standing pretty much under my stand and ran 40 yards. Shot in Jackson county. Got into my stand and about 45 minutes later almost tagged out on a bigger 8pt. Only saw a spike this morning, this afternoon saw him, another 8pt, 6pt, 3 does. Super excited as with my new job starting right before hunting season I'm limited to about 4 days a month to hunt.


----------



## old graybeard

spartansfan said:


> I didn't see a deer all day, but my dad put down a dandy at last light in the swamp. Nw12 benzie county buck. 4 out of the last 5 years this stand has produced a 9 pt or better on opening day. The drag out hasn't got any easier. I was happy to put in the hard work for him! It's been a while since he shot a nice one.


Fantastic buck congrats to your Dad


----------



## caj33

IT.Fisherman said:


> Well, think this may be my biggest. Shot him on the walk to my stand with my new Thompson center FX muzzleloader as he was standing pretty much under my stand and ran 40 yards. Shot in Jackson county. Got into my stand and about 45 minutes later almost tagged out on a bigger 8pt. Only saw a spike this morning, this afternoon saw him, another 8pt, 6pt, 3 does. Super excited as with my new job starting right before hunting season I'm limited to about 4 days a month to hunt.


Sweet buck, congrats!!


----------



## Grandriverrat

Saw more bucks chasing does this morning than any other sit all season. 6 different ones and two nice shooters. They were not pressured in any way from gun shots. This was from 7 am t0 8 am. Then dead until
10am when I saw one more small buck. Saw a small buck this evening and that was it. I think a lot of deer are going to make it through to next year because of the weather and lots of crops still up around here.


----------



## stevieblunder

DEDGOOSE said:


> Just missed the biggest of my life. Ran to dunhams last night picked a new gun, got it boresighted.
> 
> Got out all settled in, giant walks out 75 yards woulda been my best. The "shoulder shot drop" thread motivated me to try it with all the folks "dropping dear dead in their tracks especially with it raining sounded great.
> Line him up, high shoulder, boom.. deer bounds off, go look for blood, no blood or hair. I don't know what the guys idea of boresighted is but it dang sure is different than mine.
> 
> Headed to dunhams now and gonna wait till 8 for the doors to open and demand to speak to the manager, as his employee cost me a wall hanger.
> 
> #heartbroken


Wow, just.........wow.


----------



## Jacobf

Not the biggest doe but i got her. Just before dark. All the same size. Trying to reduce the herd so i took a shot on a smalish one. She also looks a lot smaller in that picture.


----------



## Grandriverrat

Jacobf said:


> View attachment 281125
> Not the biggest doe but i got her. Just before dark. All the same size. Trying to reduce the herd so i took a shot on a smalish one. She also looks a lot smaller in that picture.


Congratulations! Good eats for sure. Must have been a rush!


----------



## caj33

Jacobf said:


> View attachment 281125
> Not the biggest doe but i got her. Just before dark. All the same size. Trying to reduce the herd so i took a shot on a smalish one. She also looks a lot smaller in that picture.


Congrats!! Nice and tender meat there!!!


----------



## OnHoPr

Bon Appetit all you successful lead slingers (copper too I guess).

Liver & Onions & Bacon


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11

Jacobf said:


> View attachment 281125
> Not the biggest doe but i got her. Just before dark. All the same size. Trying to reduce the herd so i took a shot on a smalish one. She also looks a lot smaller in that picture.


Congrats on the doe! Also, I loved your role in The Hangover. That fanny pack cracked me up


----------



## caj33

I


OnHoPr said:


> Bon Appetit all you successful lead slingers (copper too I guess).
> 
> Liver & Onions & Bacon


I don't like liver but that dish looks amazingly delicious!!


----------



## wannabapro

It was a satchel and it had Skittles in it!


----------



## 65650

bigbucks160 said:


> Congrats on a good one. What happened to your head lol. Photography 101 never cut part of the subjects head off JK.



Thanks!! 

I like to stay off the grid, even though I’m on a social media site .


----------



## jiggin is livin

Boardman Brookies said:


> Maltby Hill area?


I'm not exactly sure where that is, but I've heard of it. We are between 4001 and the powerlines (to the north), east of McKinley.


----------



## Slimits

I heard over 150 shots today and i seen someone heard over 200. With the wind today i cant imagine i could hear much over a few miles away. What percentage do u think these shots are connecting? If its even 50 percent the deer herd took a massive hit today!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

stevieblunder said:


> Wow, just.........wow.


Yeah, you can't make this stuff up. Been a long season


----------



## triplelunger

I feel like every single buck pictured in this thread could have used another birthday...


----------



## ryan-b

triplelunger said:


> I feel like every single buck pictured in this thread could have used another birthday...


Always that one guy.......


----------



## Namrock

DEDGOOSE said:


> Yeah, you can't make this stuff up. Been a long season


Boy you ain't lieing. You should change your name on here to Murphy's law with everything you've delt with the last few weeks. Boresighting & kayaks & bears, OH MY! !


----------

